# Towing



## AM1 (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a 2001 F150 with 4.2 V6 equipped with 4spd/OD auto, transmission and 3.55 rear end. I have used it to tow a 4500lb camper, closer to 5k loaded, locally (less than 100 miles) and even up to Fort Mtn. 3 times with no issues (a little slow). We are planning on going to Gulf Shores in April. Should I be ok pulling it that far (500 miles one way)? 101,000 on the speedo but is in excellent working order for its age.


----------



## rayjay (Dec 8, 2016)

If you haven't already then you should definitely have the transmission fluid changed.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 8, 2016)

Its a crap shoot my friend! Nothing more, nothing less. 
I'm sure that V-6 is doing some huffing and puffing. I wouldn't do it, but that's just me. Nothing sucks worse than being broke down, while towing, while out of town. Is a used, newer, more capable tow vehicle out of the question? If so, have the truck serviced good and went through very well and just take it easy on her and hope for the best. But nobody can say whether or not it will make it.


----------



## MOTS (Dec 9, 2016)

My Tacoma has a 4.0 V6 and rated for 6500 lbs and it struggled on a 4000 lb camper I bought and had delivered to the house. I pulled it about 2 miles turned around and went home and bought a Tundra with the 5.7. I hardly know it's back there with it. I kept the Tacoma but was really disappointed with what Toyota claimed it could tow.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 9, 2016)

5000 lbs is not that much. Sure if your looking for a vehicle for this camper, it is far from ideal. But it should pull it fine. The only question would be if your pulling in the mountains. If you are comfortable pulling 50 miles then 500 is no different. Just don't force it. Let the motor relax as it pulls. I pull the blankedy blank out of a 7000lb trailer full of tools almost everyday of my life, usually walking off from most drivers at each stop light. That is a no no for a under powered, non HD truck. You will kill it quickly. But if you drive it easy, with the exception of hills, you will do it no harm. I have had to borrow my dads 1500 a few times while my truck was in the shop. It had plenty of power. But lacked in stopping ability since he had no trailer brakes wiring, as well as the lighter truck. Allow plenty of stopping room between you and the driver in front. If no trailer brakes, then ????. A trailer will push you, and worse, lift your rear causing a jack knife. I'm trying to recall.... seems campers have no tag restrictions????? I'm tagged for 25,900 lbs on my Duramax. My trailer, skidsteer and three implements are 25,400 lbs. Cost me a lot. Yet someone pulling a camper has no restrictions, and many times, no experience, no realization of what can go wrong until they start down a mountain. There should be some type of required training for any recreation vehicle  over.... say, ??? 15,000 rolling pounds. Seen way to many busted up on the side of an interstate


----------



## 660griz (Dec 12, 2016)

Make sure the brakes are good on the camper and tow away. 
It is a crap shoot whether you got an older truck or a new truck. Trust me. Been there done that.

If the truck and camper have been maintained then you are good to go. I have seen new tires blow. Stopping the rhyming now. 

Now, I just get the MACDADDY AAA membership and tow away. Life is too short.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 12, 2016)

Make sure you keep it out of overdrive.

Did that with my first big boat.
Cost me a $900.00 transmission job.

It was my fault. I-20 @70 mph in OD is
asking a little much but I did not know. (years ago) 

Check your manual and door plate.
They rate them for a little less than what they will actually
do.


----------



## Grub Master (Dec 12, 2016)

I'd feel more comfortable if the truck has a factory towing package.
The hardest are stoping and starting from a dead stand still.  Going down the highway usually isn't a problem.  Getting towed in the middle of nowhere on vacation with the family doesn't make for a good memory and isn't cheap.


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 27, 2016)

Like the others say.

keep out of Overdrive.
Change the trans fluid and ADD a larger transmission cooler.
Make sure your trailer brakes are hooked up and WORKING.
Full service of fluids.

Even that 4.2 liter V6 has more power than a lot of the older 1970's and 1980's smog era small block V8's.
It "should" be fine....
hopefully you're not going to go out and buy a $60k diesel truck for that once a year trip of towing 5000 lbs.


----------

